
The Unbundling of Everything - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/18/the-unbundling-of-everything/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
peter303
Old timers remember when you paid by the ride at Disneyland (E-ticket the best
rides). Or when you paid your ISP by the hour to access the Internet. Single
all-inclusive fees simplified purchase and maximized economy if you were a big
user.

------
avemuri
Reduced transaction costs also allow greater internal coordination in
corporations, leading to higher integration.

I don't think it's clear that smaller is better. I feel pretty sure the world
is not heading towards an ocean of microservices. The full stack startup is a
parallel trend after all. I don't know if there's better terminology for this,
but it seems like we simultaneously have unbundling along one axis and
integration (bundling?) on another.

------
transfire
Let's be clear. Unbundling is not a panacea. When the dust settles, your
Internet TV bill is likely to be close to your current cable bill --and the
cost of broadband (which you probably get from your cable company anyway) is
going north.

For insurance, getting out from under the yoke of your employer is good, but
you are likely to pay higher premiums. It also does almost nothing for the
other (and more important) side of the equation, the actual cost of care.

